# benz d3



## lowietje (Jun 13, 2010)

today a runner
my model Benz d3 (a copy scale 5:1)from the drawings on this forum started after a throw or 2
have a view at http://knutselhaas.hyves.nl/album/51845915/benz_d3/n8AzwKw-/
to make i used some scrap stainless and normal steel,aluminium trespa for the wheel rims and 2mm welding rod for the spooks.
for the scaling i used the high of the seed to the floorplate at 50 cm
the engine has a throw of 4 cm and a piston diameter off 21 mm


----------



## arnoldb (Jun 13, 2010)

Very nice indeed lowietje :bow: - Congratulations!


----------



## lowietje (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks arnoldb
still a lot to do but wen it is finest and reel running i Will post a better video


----------



## Maryak (Jun 13, 2010)

Fantastic work lowietje. :bow:

At this rate we will have more benz than an English country road. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## cidrontmg (Jun 14, 2010)

Really nice! Benz´s company has come a long way since that thing (the original) was new...


----------



## lowietje (Jul 9, 2010)

a beter video and a faster run on a hot summer day
http://knutselhaas.hyves.nl/album/51845915/benz_d3/n8AzwKw-/video/1015722790/0/BMvr/


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 9, 2010)

That's a wonderful build Lowietje. The wheels look great. What are you using for an ignition?
gbritnell


----------



## 4156df (Jul 9, 2010)

Beautiful build, Lowietje. I love the sound.
Dennis


----------



## putputman (Jul 9, 2010)

That is just a fabulous build. :bow: :bow: :bow: Two Benz showing up in one month. That's great.

Your small engine sounds just like the full size one in the POM.


----------



## lowietje (Jul 9, 2010)

a Honda moped 6 v coil (very cheap and Small) a home made plug (see this forum) and http://hnm.110mb.com/i.html on a micro switch on the camshaft.


----------



## tel (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice - one to be proud of. Thm:


----------



## rake60 (Jul 9, 2010)

Beautiful model Lowietje! :bow:

Rick


----------



## lowietje (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks but still a lot to do.
this project is now almost a year on going but the last bits are taking the most time.
The drive belt is hard to make in this scale to get it relay working.
O rings have to big slip ,i am use a belt from a old printer now but it is a bit to long.


----------



## SAM in LA (Jul 10, 2010)

Lowietje,

Very nice interpretation of the Benz.

Have you considered making it radio controlled?

Thanks for sharing.

SAM


----------



## Tad Wicks (Jul 10, 2010)

Fantastic build, don't you just love it when a plan comes together? Great job. Tad


----------



## lowietje (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks all , yes it Will get a radio control in the coming weeks.
and a doll to drive it.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow.
I nearly missed this entire thread. I'm glad I didn't.
Fantastic model.


----------



## cfellows (Jul 10, 2010)

Really beautiful work. What kind of carburetor did you use?

Chuck


----------



## HS93 (Jul 10, 2010)

How about a nice scale man with a servo operated arm to drive it, to save all the running about.

by the way it is very very nice..

peter


----------



## larry1 (Jul 10, 2010)

This is a really a piece of art work, looking forward to more of the same. thank you for posting. Larry1


----------



## lowietje (Jul 11, 2010)

I used the plans of Jan de Ridder and had to adapt it a bit.
1: a round tank gets a smaller surface as it uses petrol and the engine starts to run slower so i made it square.
2: the inlet regulator was to sensitive so i made a 3 way valve on witch i only adjust the 50% bigger air intake.
in this way its easier to put a remote servo on it.
the intake valve is a ball bearing ball of 5mm in a 1/8 npt copling with a small spring and a adjustable hollow plug m7 fine bore6.5mm.


----------

